# What's your favorite old school DH/FR bike?



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought this thread would be an interesting throwback to the yesteryear of our sport. For me my favorite has to be the 2004 Santa Cruz v10.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Tie for me between GT STS and Cannondale Super V DH


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

Edit: not old school choice, sry...


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

2004??? I thought you said "old shcool."


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's something a bit older from the Dirt forum...

http://forums.dirtmag.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4796#post4796


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Always had a soft spot for the Balfa BB7. I owned a 2001 and it was such a sweet ride... It also weighed around 55 pounds with a monster T on it. Absolute pig for everything BUT going down things.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

GT LOBO

or the 2002 Intense M1 if you consider 2000+


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

My vote goes to the original Tomac 204 w/Lawwill rear.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I elect the 2001 Rocky RM7. My first FR bike... By the time I sold it, I had changed the fork to a Shiver, and the wheels were Sun Double-Wides (24 rear) on Profile hubs. It was a monster at 48 lbs.

It never broke on me...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Intense M-1
Big Hit both with Shiver's


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

My dad had a old uzzi with the single crown dorado on it. That was a bad ass bike for sure!


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Schwinn/Yeti Straight 6


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Gotta pay tribute to the OG's of DH. These guys set it off for us. Check out this website if you've haven't already and discover where the sports roots originate. Very cool site!http://sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/mtbwelcome.htm


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Rocky Mountain Pipeline, purple and yellow. Kranked 1 vintage. 

Can't even find a picture of one.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

YETI DH-9 









Hey cliffy , I still got mine how could you have sold the RM-7


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Tedman said:


> Gotta pay tribute to the OG's of DH. These guys set it off for us. Check out this website if you've haven't already and discover where the sports roots originate. Very cool site!http://sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/mtbwelcome.htm


sick shot


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

Ditto on the Yeti Lawill DH-6.

Yeti also put out a 4" travel dh frame as well, the DH-4. Can you imagine? That's xc travel nowadays.

I wanted either one of those soooooooo bad.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I had a Mountain Cycle DHS with a BOXXER 151 up front and STRATOS Helix PRO shock in the rear, rode that bike for 8yrs. the bikerack it was on came apart on the 101 freeway in the fastlane oh well that gave me some cash worked out in the end. the scary part was GETTIN IT OUTTA THE FAST LANE, CHICKEN WITH CARS FOR ME ....what an experience that day...


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

SC bullit.So simple .


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Uruk-hai said:


> Ditto on the Yeti Lawill DH-6.
> 
> Yeti also put out a 4" travel dh frame as well, the DH-4. Can you imagine? That's xc travel nowadays.
> 
> I wanted either one of those soooooooo bad.


Here ya go...


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Any idea why Lawwill rear ends arnt used any more? I thought they were awesome at the time.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

When I was a grom I thought the Profile DS-1 DH bike with the lawwill suspension was THEEEE SICKEST bike of all time. 

If anyone can find a picture of one, madddddd props I've been looking for so long it's not even funny.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

kona stinky's,when i think "old school freeride" thats the first bike that comes to mind


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Karve said:


> Any idea why Lawwill rear ends arnt used any more? I thought they were awesome at the time.


A small company called ROTEC is and has been producing frames with the lawill design. One of the guys on my local mtn rides one.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

ruralrider528 said:


> A small company called ROTEC is and has been producing frames with the lawill design. One of the guys on my local mtn rides one.


Indeed they do - cheers for reminding me of them! Wicked looking bikes


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

2001 Stinky Primo. 5" travel front and rear.
1941 Schwinn DX. About 1" of dual simultanious seat springs.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

Margaritaman said:


> 2004??? I thought you said "old shcool."


Ha Haaaaa! My good friend from high school had (actually still has) almost that exact bike. He has rim brakes in the rear. I remember when he got it in, probably '94 or so, and it cost about $5k total.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's one more to ad to the list!:thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Pslide said:


> Rocky Mountain Pipeline, purple and yellow. Kranked 1 vintage.
> 
> Can't even find a picture of one.


I had one, the blue/black 2000 model year. They took off the crap diatech disc brakes and put on crap v-brakes. My buddy still has it, it's awfully clapped out though.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

my history? it all started with a steel hardtail, '93 stumpy with all the latest dh goodies, then the 2.75" '96 burner modded with 3.6" rockers and ended up with the old square framed '06 dhr which is a overall design i lusted after for 10 or so years. mine is kinda old by todays standards but i dig it and its paid for.

a cpl of my personal faves were the original afterburner (still think its 1 of the sexiest dh frames ever made and still lookin for the right 1 to call my very own) and as many of you who know just how good it was and have pointed it out before, the lawill bikes from the late 90's and early 2000's rode great but reliability was always a issue. thats why mine never saw a race and was recently sold with a replacement r tri, a few spares, cracked frame and a blown shock. very sad to see it go. 

man, were those m-1's the friggin shyt or what? too bad ya needed a full time suspension engineer to own 1. maybe the most successful dh chassis yet?


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

M-1.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Fury25 said:


> Here's one more to ad to the list!:thumbsup:


 Forgot to add, this is what i started on:


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

not favorite but some great innovation none the less. http://singletrack.competitor.com/2...m-tech-gallery-yeti-of-yesteryear-part-1_6293


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Iggz said:


> When I was a grom I thought the Profile DS-1 DH bike with the lawwill suspension was THEEEE SICKEST bike of all time.
> 
> If anyone can find a picture of one, madddddd props I've been looking for so long it's not even funny.


Iggz I believe I have stumbled upon that exact bike on this forum, it belongs to (or used to?) themarsvolta55









:thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

ruralrider528 said:


> Iggz I believe I have stumbled upon that exact bike on this forum, it belongs to (or used to?) themarsvolta55
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap!!! I can't believe you found one !!!     

That is the most legendary bike to me of all time :thumbsup:


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Foes Weasel, I remember when they first came out, that long travel system was nuts!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Had lots of fun on this Mountain Cycle San Andreas, the Nokian Gazzalodi 3.0 with Monster T seemed to suck up everything...


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Not mine.....but had one similar to it:

SC Bullit










And I always wanted one of these:

SC Super 8


----------



## Fluffy_Unicorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Diamondback DBR X-10, still # one in my stable <3


----------

